# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  Who can find the strangest google suggestions?

## Ground Zero

I'll go first...

----------


## Dobbs



----------


## ReidE96



----------


## Skunk5



----------


## Dombo

The oddest search suggestion ever  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I win

----------


## The Toxic Deer

not as good as dombos parakeet one but still they are pretty weird. aslo if the screen size is messed up or something its because i had a movie running on my second monitor and i just use paint to cut that part off lol.

----------


## CimSlunt

1337 Paint Skillz  :Cool:

----------


## Aldun

About the How I met your mother.. It's a fairly known tv show, so yea..

----------


## Dobbs

Lol never knew, is it a US show or something?

----------


## Mitron

zomg lol

im the only one here who got Swedish Google.... so far  :Stick Out Tongue:  it seems.... everyone got Google UK :3

----------


## Unholyshaman



----------


## xipwnedux



----------


## nothinglol

____________________________________________

 Interestingly enough, no results came up for nothinglol without the space. But when I clicked "I'm Feeling Lucky"...
[SPOILER]http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/6...myspacelol.png
Now y'all know my myspace lol  :Wink: [/SPOILER]

----------


## Deadly Tomato

Forget the pictures:

Type in 'Why is my foreskin' 

Wierdest result: Why is my foreskin on my head...

----------


## The Toxic Deer

to lazy to make another paint save. search "who is my a" and it comes up with stuff like "Who is my assemblyman"

----------


## Skunk5

Unholyshaman!!! You're South African, Awe  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dombo

> 


Haha good one

----------


## Zorek

..........

----------


## Phygar

> ..........


 Yeah... It's a book and video game...

----------


## Zorek

> Yeah... It's a book and video game...


 Oh... I was actually going to mouse over "I have no idea what you're talking about so here's a bunny with a pancake on it's head"
I also got another one  :Big Grin:

----------


## I Hypnotoad I



----------


## Trollblod

> zomg lol
> 
> im the only one here who got Swedish Google.... so far  it seems.... everyone got Google UK :3


Nope, I have it too!

----------


## aribehn

*
It's still a suggestion..*

----------


## Trollblod



----------


## 1itay1

so i was bored and got this:

----------


## Skunk5



----------


## lol97899

Kinda weird:

----------


## The Toxic Deer

Lol97 have you never seen forrest gump!??!?!!?

Edit: sorry i forgot ur not from america.

----------

